

Infibeam Pi - Indian rip-off of the Amazon Kindle for $219 - zaatar
http://www.infibeam.com/Pi

======
zaatar
INR 9999 = 218 USD according to xe.com:
[http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert.cgi?Amount=9999&From=INR&#...</a><p>Also,
Infibeam's website is a blatant rip-off of Amazon's website on top of just the
Pi being a copy of the Kindle.<p>Infibeam on facebook: <a
href="http://www.facebook.com/infibeam"
rel="nofollow">http://www.facebook.com/infibeam</a>

------
zck
Not to mention a rip-off of amazon.com

------
J3L2404
Usually Tell HN are text, right?

